# Moonflower



## Rodhandy (Feb 8, 2015)

Has anyone had a bad experience with their bees and moonflower pollen?


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't know about bad pollen but my bees go to them at night. What bad experience are you talking about?


----------



## Arbol (Apr 28, 2017)

well moonflowers are morning glories, and psychedelic.


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

Google it..the seeds are poisonous,,don't know about the pollen ....???? morning glories ????


----------

